# Indulgance



## jdswangun (Jun 9, 2012)

Not being someone that often buys videos, I was looking for some advice. I would like to watch a video where a model talks about gaining to immobility. Yes I know it's controversial and all that but it is my fantasy. If you share the same fantasy could you perhaps recommend your favourite?


----------

